# Gypsy Cob Clipping Help!



## FlynnRider (14 March 2017)

Hi Guys, 

This is my first post on here but just wanted some guidance on clipping my Irish Cob Flynn. Flynn is a lovely boy but he was originally a rescue and so is terrified of the clippers. Were going to use Domosedan gel to sedate him whilst we clip. He definitely needs to be hogged as his mane is all over the shop! He suffers from sweet itch and so hogging him would make it easier to get the medicated creams onto his skin! We're also going to clip his feathers off and start again with those as the vet recommended because they're itchy and uncomfortable in warmer weather (he doesn't have mites though). I just was wondering where people would recommend starting? I've clipped ponies before but they're not cobs and so not as hairy! I'm planning to take him to a dressage competition at the end of April and so want him looking smart. Please someone give me some direction- Thanks! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bramblebear (16 March 2017)

I have a heavyweight cob who I hog and I also clip his legs. Despite the hair, it is just like clipping anything else. If he is nervous of the clippers I would start with the more sensitive areas such as legs, face and belly. It will take some time due to the sheer amount of hair to be taken off so this way if he starts to wake up you only have the 'easy' bit to manage. Also if you are using domesedan make sure that you administer it properly (under the tongue), if he manages to swallow it, it will not work. Sometimes I find it easiest to get someone to help and pull out his tongue so that I can squirt the gel underneath. Definitely make sure you wait the full 30-45min for it to kick in, even if he is looking very dozy. Otherwise you might just find that when you start clipping he can fight it off with a bit of adrenaline.

I would recommend that you have more than one set of blades and use plenty of clipper oil. When cutting through coarse hair like the feathers the blades will get very hot and being able to switch them for a cold pair really saves time waiting for them to cool down when you are trying to work against the clock for the sedation.

The hogging is the really easy part. If you haven't done it before I just take a rough cut of the top, then trim both sides at an angle and then do one final neatening stroke over the top. As for the legs ... If he has suffered with mites don't be surprised if his legs are scabby and/or wrinkly under all that hair. It might mean that the first time you clip you won't quite get the neat result you hoped for but they will be much easier to treat.


----------



## Hexx (16 March 2017)

Just a tip for the legs - if the hair is particularly thick, then cut it with scissors first, then run the clippers down the leg and then clip up the leg.  Just watch out for any hidden mud fever or dermatitis - as catching this may be sore and make the leg bleed.

I found with my horse that picking up the front leg and resting it on your knee (like the farrier does) makes clipping the back of the leg and round the heel easier.

I used to do my horse's legs every 4-6 weeks as he suffered from mud fever - clip, hibiscrub and then copious amounts of pig oil/sulphur kept the MF at bay.


----------



## FlynnRider (16 March 2017)

Thank you so much for your responses, very helpful! Have roped my mum in to help. Trimming with scissors beforehand is definitely a good idea as he is rather hairy! He definitely doesn't have mites my vet assures me just suffers badly from sweet itch so it will be much easier to treat with shorter hair. Hopefully all goes well. 

Thanks again


----------



## joanne c (20 March 2017)

Really good advice.  My cob doesn't have mites, and I want to keep the feathers on, however I have the urge to trim underneath with scissors as I am fed up with trying to hoof pick out around all the feathers and mud. Anybody else got this problem too or any advice?  Am worried that I will be scissor happy and get carried away.


----------

